# Downloaded zip files always corrupted.. PLZ HELP



## KRISHI101 (Nov 1, 2011)

Whenever i download any kind of Big size ZIP file ( >20MB ), it results at extraction as corrupt file..
I have 7zip, winrar, winzip, and Universal Extractor but all fails to extract..

7zip is the best extractor, because it can extract even corrupted file..
But unusable in .exe file extraction...

And the interesting thing that extraction fails at 97-98%

i cant understand that, why it happens every time..?
and why every time at nearly 98%?

I am so much tired with this..
Because i spend my time to download one file many times and it results as corrupted..
and it happen for any .zip file and .rar file..

if Anyone have the reason and solution then please help me..

Thanks in advance..

( pardon for my bad grammar )


----------



## asingh (Nov 1, 2011)

You ISP is breaking connection.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2011)

Use download managers like, IDM or FDM.
Also, check if there is space left in your drive. Since it may happen that while your files are being unzipped, your drive may run out of space.
Also, check if the source is correct, by downloading files from some other location (other websites) too.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 2, 2011)

No, ISP is not breaking connection,, File downloads 100%..
but zip files internally damaged, like Bad CRC..

and harddrive has lot of space..
and i downloaded same file with different location..

i cant figure out the solution..


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 2, 2011)

Try IDM and check.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 2, 2011)

try any download manager also verify the file size after downloading


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 2, 2011)

ok but what for  Rapidshare file downloads..? they cant be download by IDM..
and Even download manager creating corrupted files, the chances becomes more in that cases..
because download managers downloads the files by sampling theorem..
while browser downloads it continuously...

i have AMD sempron 2800+
712mb RAM
and AVIRA free antivirus..
and only browser is running while downloads...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 2, 2011)

try running this command from start>run & see if it breaks while downloading

"ping 8.8.8.8 -t"


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2011)

KRISHI101 said:


> *ok but what for  Rapidshare file downloads..? they cant be download by IDM..*
> and Even download manager creating corrupted files, the chances becomes more in that cases..
> because download managers downloads the files by sampling theorem..
> while browser downloads it continuously...



AFAIK i have downloaded files using IDA from Rapidshare in oct 2011
dont know the current RS rules.

do u get the all corrupted zip files after download?


----------



## Krow (Nov 2, 2011)

This could be a RAM issue. Refer this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/116838-cant-extract-large-rar-files.html

See if the symptoms match.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Krow,, i am facing same problem.. i will refer that..

and thanks Zangetsu i have never tried IDA, i will try that..


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 3, 2011)

IDA is just another download manager like IDM. I have tried their free and paid versions, nothing great than IDM.

Do you use a firewall ? If yes, which one ? Disable all your security tools (antivirus, antimalware and firewall) and try a download. See if it is getting corrupted.

For direct downloads you can use Cryptload or Jdownloader. But torrents would save you all those trouble.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 3, 2011)

i am using REGET DELUX downloader,
and ya torrent is the best,, but not all application can be found as a torrent..
i have no firewall, and AVIRA free antivirus, i never thought that it can affect the download..
but will see it..
Thanks meetdilip,


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2011)

^^Avira is not responsible for your problem..i also use avira & didn't face any issue like this


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

Try memtest86 first to rule out ram issues. Then we can rule out hardware problems by running an hdd test using HD tune pro.

Once both are done and there are no errors/bad sectors, we can move on to software issues.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 3, 2011)

Your HD might be faulty.

Try getting the same zip from another source. Or make a zip file yourself and check if the problem still persists.


----------



## Virus (Nov 3, 2011)

Try to download it on your friends computer and extract it using his computer if problem is still there then you can install ubuntu and try the download in it and extract it in ubuntu. ( u can use the LIVE CD to do it )


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks guys.. i will study all these,, for now i am so much fed off i stopped downloading big zip files..especially zip having Installation files..
thanks again..


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 8, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Avira is not responsible for your problem..i also use avira & didn't face any issue like this



I have seen any cases where security tools corrupt downloads. It may not happen to all, but there were singular cases even with reputed prodcuts.

 @ OP

Hope you tried reinstalling IDM. Also try disassociating the zip file from download manager and download using Windows downloader. See if that is making any difference.


----------



## frankeric (May 26, 2012)

KRISHI101 said:


> Whenever i download any kind of Big size ZIP file ( >20MB ), it results at extraction as corrupt file..
> I have 7zip, winrar, winzip, and Universal Extractor but all fails to extract..
> 
> 7zip is the best extractor, because it can extract even corrupted file..
> ...



Hi bro disable your antivirus completely and than try to extract your file i hope it works because it works for me.


----------



## aswin1 (May 29, 2012)

To download from rapidshare try mipony.


----------

